# What's my Model 36 .38 cal SW worth?



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

This pistol looks brand new. It is not in the original box. There are no scratches on the piece. Fired very little( maybe 5-10 rounds). I would say it was purchased (new) within the last 20 years. It is a hand me down within my family.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Post pictures of it.. and also do a search by serial number on Smiths website that will give the year it was made and then you will have more of idea of what is worth. hope this helped you out. Good Luck.
JBarL


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Trying to add photo.


----------

